# Trägerhose am Öberkörper, welche Lage zuerst anziehen



## loocs (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
gleich vorweg, es geht um den Oberkörper.
habe gestern meine erste Trägerhose bekommen von Löffler Hot Bond. Sehr schön zu tragen. 
Bisher habe ich immer die normalen Bike Shorts ohne Träger getragen und dann halt erst Funktionsunterhemd (Craft Mesh Superlight) und dann das Trikot drüber.

Nur jetzt habe ich halt am Oberkörper die Träger dazu bekommen und weiß nicht wie ich die einordnen soll.

a) erst Funktionsunterhemd, dann Träger von der Hose drüber und dann das Trikot

b) Erst Trägerhose und über die Träger das Funktionshemd + dann das Trikot

c) Gar kein Funkrionsunterhemd sonder gleich das Trikot über die Trägerhose

Noch ne 2. Frage: Warum sind die Trägerhosen am Rücken aus Baumwolle? Ist zwar schön weich und angenehm zu tragen, aber wenn man schwitzt saugt sich das doch voll und man ist nass am Rücken.

Wie tragt Ihr eure Sachen
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir Helfen


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2012)

Ausprobieren was dir besser passt. Ich hab meistens ein Funktionshemd unter den Trägern weil mich die sonst stören. 
Wie kommst du auf das mit der Baumwolle? Hab ich noch nie gesehen und würde es auch für sehr sinnfrei halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (17. Mai 2012)

Das ist einstellung und Kopfsache!



> Noch ne 2. Frage: Warum sind die Trägerhosen am Rücken aus Baumwolle?  Ist zwar schön weich und angenehm zu tragen, aber wenn man schwitzt  saugt sich das doch voll und man ist nass am Rücken.


*Starkschwitzer werden die Transtex-Applikation im Rückenbereich zu  schätzen wissen. *


----------



## lonleyrider (17. Mai 2012)

Ich ziehe erst das Funktionsunterhemd an, dann die Trägerhose (Träger ÜBER das Shirt), dann das Trikot. Ist m.E. nach am sinnvollsten!


----------



## loocs (17. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Werde gleich mal ne Runde ausprobieren mit Funktionshemd unter der Trägerhose.
Danke


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Mai 2012)

loocs schrieb:


> ...
> 
> a) erst Funktionsunterhemd, dann Träger von der Hose drüber und dann das Trikot
> 
> ...



So wird ein Schuh draus. Und nicht vergessen: Unter die Bike-Shorts gehört keine Unterhose.



loocs schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Noch ne 2. Frage: Warum sind die Trägerhosen am Rücken aus Baumwolle? Ist zwar schön weich und angenehm zu tragen, aber wenn man schwitzt saugt sich das doch voll und man ist nass am Rücken.
> ...



Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es sich um Baumwolle handelt. Vielmehr ist es so, dass die Nieren zugempfindlich sind und deswegen ein schneller Schweißabtransport Pflicht ist.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (18. Mai 2012)

Variante A! Mache ich auch.

Aber probier doch einfach mal aus was am bequemsten ist!


----------



## CrossX (18. Mai 2012)

Erst Trikot, dann Funktionsunterhemd und darüber die Träger  
Man muss auch mal neue Styles erschaffen 

Ne, ich bevorzuge auch Variante A.
Das Unterhemd soll ja auch immer möglichst flächig am Oberkörper anliegen.


----------



## beuze1 (18. Mai 2012)

---a---


----------



## flametop (28. August 2012)

im sommer variante c; im winter variabel schichten.


----------



## Toolkid (28. August 2012)

Man kann auch aus allem eine Raketenwissenschaft machen. Wenn es schon daran scheitert, wie man sich kleidet, dann sollte man seine Hobbywahl überdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (28. August 2012)

word


----------



## basti313 (31. August 2012)

Ich finde die Träger gehören ÜBER das Trikot. Nur so kann das Funktionstrikot seine Wirkung weiter entfalten. Außerdem sieht das dann nicht so nach durchgestylten Lycra-Proleten aus


----------



## DerDuke83 (31. August 2012)

Die Trägerhose wird nackich angezogen.
Trikot drüber und gut.

Im Sommer zieh ich doch nicht noch nen Unterhemd an, zumal die meisten Trägerhosen des relevanten Bereich um die Nieren eh abdecken mit dem Rückenteil.


----------



## Hesse77 (31. August 2012)

Ebenfalls *A*


----------



## killa187 (31. August 2012)

Das kleine und auch grosse Geschaeft geht mit Traegerhose ueber dem Unterhemd einfach besser. Du verlierst wertvolle Sekunden wen die Traeger unter dem Unterhemd sitzen. ;-)


----------



## Zweitfrisur (31. August 2012)

Dann sollten die Träger aber gleich ganz nach außen ... ;-)

Ach ja, meine Antwort: A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

